# Slingshot for stones / rocks - small hands - suggestion please



## northern

Hello,

Could you give me some direction on a new slingshot, please? Long message - but I'll try to break it into points:

Current slingshot: 
Daisy F16 (the one without the wrist brace).

Me:
small woman / small hands.

Ammo: 
Purely rocks/stones. Rough and smooth. Large and small.

Shooting method:
I don't aim as in eyeing the target in a set spot like I see in videos. I feel for where I'm pointing it intuitively - holding more at chest level.

Accuracy:
I'm pleased. I hit center of young tree (trunk size of big arm or small leg) from about 25 feet with good frequency. Improving each time. Have gotten pretty good at feeling for how the stone might turn and adjusting just by feel. I'm happy with this.

PROBLEM #1:
Pocketing the Daisy is a pain due to the hooks at the end. I forgot it was in my coat one day while shopping and must have looked like a smuggler.

GOAL: 
Non-Chinese brands. American would be nice but not required.

PROBLEM #2:
Some sellers post notices about not using stones - because it ruins the slingshot. But, I want to continue shooting stones, I'm comfortable with them.

WHY DO I HAVE IT?
I like to carry it when I leave the house - everywhere every day - whether feeding animals, walking around, going shopping, or even driving to church. It is for protection - not that I expect to need it - but it could be helpful.

Related to this: My outdoor cats each have a sense of humor. The biggest one stalked me one day to brag over his talents. They like to walk the property with me and get all hyped up in the process. He'd jumped up into the fork of a tree and wanted to stay there surveying the land. I went on. Never even heard a thing until he shot across my path like a furry projectile, just grazing my ankles as he went by. After gasping, I laughed like crazy as he swaggered back to me proud of his practical joke, but really he taught me about the silence and speed a predator. Lots of coyotes, very very rare black bear, *****, cougar on neighboring trail-cams, and claims of possible wolf, so I need to be more attentive. My cat helped me with perspective.

I've seen a few online shops, but I've not had good luck being able to make a purchase. (One site didn't have the accessories as an option, and didn't want to take the time to add them so I could buy. It was disappointing.) I'm not averse to paypal.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Reed Lukens

I shoot rocks all of the time, if you want easy as far as band changes go, then a Simpleshot Scout XT would be ok. I'm saying just ok because it would be a bit large. Nathan Masters, the owner of Simpleshot is one of those people who don't like us rock shooters unfortunately... We're just dumb underlings to him. But it's the easiest band changing slingshot out there, so I'm putting it at the top as my least of the least to choose. His opinion on rock shooters video is below, I use the same pouch that he's holding from SureShot, the Rockstar pouch is for sale right here in our vendor section.





You want the wide gap between the forks to be able to shoot larger stones and you're much better off with these below, but you will need to tie your bands on. A Pocket Predator Premium G10 Ring finger Slingshot would be a great choice if you like tying your own bands on. Scroll down and check these out-
https://pocketpredator.com/two.html

Then, I use a ZDP2 for rocks. I have complete faith in it, but it may be a bit large for you. Once again, I tie my own bands though 
https://proshotcatapults.com/zdp-2-camo-catapult-slingshot

There's lot's of great choices out there, just be sure to buy a wide gap and deep fork set, so that if you find that perfect large rock, you'll have the perfect slingshot to shoot it with. 
You may not need Ray's large Rockstar pouch because any of his large pouches will work, give him a call 
https://slingshotforum.com/topic/115638-supersure-pouches-product-line-info/


----------



## StringSlap

Seems to me that someone so happy and intent on shooting rocks would get along well with a natural fork. Reed gave great advice, but don't overlook the things you're most likely walking past everyday. They're free and you can get the exact size you are looking for. Five minutes with a knife and some sandpaper and you'll have a perfectly useful slingshot. You'll have to source bands and tie them on yourself, but that's an easy fix. Just a thought.

For inspiration go to the Homemade Slingshots section and read through the Bark-On Natural contest currently taking place.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Welcome to the forum B)

As my pseudonym suggests, I also like shooting rocks, well, symmetric rounded pebbles, that is.

The key criteria for that type of shooting is to have a suitable fork width and depth, ideally on a slingshot with a so-called "fist grip" holding configuration to reduce the increased potential of hand hits and subsequent serious injury. In my opinion, the fork width should be at least double the diameter of the rock ammo used to avoid potentially nasty fork hits.

I have made bent stainless steel rod (8 mm diameter) slingshots (photo) for this specific purpose, with a fork width of 7 cm. That said, a basic design cut from a board of Baltic birch plywood (18 mm minimum thickness) using a jigsaw is also perfectly suitable for the needs you've described. The question here is whether you are into a bit of D.I.Y. work to achieve this.

This is the kind of slingshot frame with wide forks you are looking for, ideally: https://proshotcatapults.com/catapults-slingshots/gamekeeper-pocket-rocket-ott

In terms of flat bands or tubes, you will of course need something to match the projectile weights involved: flat band rubber above 0.55 mm thickness cut to, say, a length of 25-27 cm, and tapered from 25 mm width to 20 mm will provide the required force. I don't know too much about tubes, as I'm not too keen on them.

A good brand to cut rubber flat bands is the non-Chinese Thera-band brand - maybe take a closer look at TheraBand Gold:

https://www.amazon.com/Thera-Band-Original-Exercise-Resistance-Tension/dp/B00HT0AFYK/ref=sr_1_2?crid=16W1M00NI74EU&dchild=1&keywords=theraband+gold&qid=1611265986&sprefix=theraband+gold%2Caps%2C245&sr=8-2

The pouch should be a fairly sturdy piece of leather cut to somewhere around 7 cm length and 35 to 40 mm width to handle rocks safely. I tend to find fairly symmetrical smooth pebbles along river beds; if you roughly calibrate such stones according to their size, you will achieve better accuracy too.

My 2 cents worth...


----------



## Tag

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Addendum: a pinch-grip slingshot is OK if it has fairly high forks, and you don't exaggerate with the rock size:


----------



## Island made

All good suggestions here! But i like what stringslap told you.. buy yourself a bag of sterling alliance #107 bands and cut a big leather pouch and go find a Y fork. Smooth over the ends with a pocket knife and your set with a frame that slips in your pocket and is WAY more comfortable and accurate then any box store frame. And the 107's last forever and shoot faster then those big stock tubes you get on wire frames.

Also with 107's there's no cutting beside cutting them in half. And they won't get torn up by the rocks like modern thin elastic does.


----------



## StringSlap

Island made said:


> All good suggestions here! But i like what stringslap told you.. buy yourself a bag of sterling alliance #107 bands and cut a big leather pouch and go find a Y fork. Smooth over the ends with a pocket knife and your set with a frame that slips in your pocket and is WAY more comfortable and accurate then any box store frame. And the 107's last forever and shoot faster then those big stock tubes you get on wire frames.
> 
> Also with 107's there's no cutting beside cutting them in half. And they won't get torn up by the rocks like modern thin elastic does.


Good point! I still have most of a box full of those 107's but I completely forgot about those as an elastic source here. They'd be perfect rock chuckers. Cut a big pouch from an old boot tongue, pocket book, seat cushion, leather jacket, etc. Tie them to the fork with #64 office bands.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Yes the slower the band the more accurate the rocks or stones will be but weight will make a hard impact on the target


----------



## northern

Wow. I am grateful for all of your messages and help. You guys are fast.

Bear with me while I dig through all your links and suggestions - looks like great stuff. You all gave tips on things I didn't even know to ask - I am so glad I posted here. I'll get my thoughts together on this over the next couple days before I ask questions.

Thank you all.

PS: I'm not averse to DIY. I like making things in general. Sanding, wrapping, cutting bands, are within my comfort zone. A friend would lend his talent if metal work or serious cutting or power tools would be needed. I picked up a few y-forked pieces of wood in November - but I thought maybe I was over-reaching making my own slingshot at that time. Maybe not?


----------



## northern

PPS: Pebble Shooter - one quick note - I LOVED the mentos shots in your video! Inspiring!  This is going to be fun. Back tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## hoggy

welcome & enjoy.


----------



## David D

Where can I purchase Sterling #107 bands? I have not heard of those and not having tried shooting pebbles they might be the bands to try. I live in a city and shooting rocks around or even steel is asking for trouble so I will have to go to the edge of town. I do have a backyard catch "box" for steel and glass but rocks have always seemed more dangerous.Sounds like it would be fun though to shoot for distance using rocks over water.


----------



## StringSlap

David D said:


> Where can I purchase Sterling #107 bands? I have not heard of those and not having tried shooting pebbles they might be the bands to try. I live in a city and shooting rocks around or even steel is asking for trouble so I will have to go to the edge of town. I do have a backyard catch "box" for steel and glass but rocks have always seemed more dangerous.Sounds like it would be fun though to shoot for distance using rocks over water.


I got mine from Staples. They might not have it in store but you can get it delivered to the store for free and then pick them up. Probably get them at most office supply store in your area.


----------



## David D

StringSlap said:


> David D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I purchase Sterling #107 bands? I have not heard of those and not having tried shooting pebbles they might be the bands to try. I live in a city and shooting rocks around or even steel is asking for trouble so I will have to go to the edge of town. I do have a backyard catch "box" for steel and glass but rocks have always seemed more dangerous.Sounds like it would be fun though to shoot for distance using rocks over water.
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from Staples. They might not have it in store but you can get it delivered to the store for free and then pick them up. Probably get them at most office supply store in your area.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I did not realize they were rubber bands. I presume then that they get linked. I'll try that. Thanks again


----------



## Island made

David D said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I purchase Sterling #107 bands? I have not heard of those and not having tried shooting pebbles they might be the bands to try. I live in a city and shooting rocks around or even steel is asking for trouble so I will have to go to the edge of town. I do have a backyard catch "box" for steel and glass but rocks have always seemed more dangerous.Sounds like it would be fun though to shoot for distance using rocks over water.
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from Staples. They might not have it in store but you can get it delivered to the store for free and then pick them up. Probably get them at most office supply store in your area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I did not realize they were rubber bands. I presume then that they get linked. I'll try that. Thanks again
Click to expand...

Hey David, #107's are a single elastic that's 5/8" wide. You just cut them to length and use them like a regular flat band. There not the fastest but will sling around 190 FPS wether you shoot 8mm steel or .50 cal lead. They like the heavy ammo like rocks. I love them for nattys. Do a quick search on here or google, there probably the most tested and discussed band out there.


----------



## Island made

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/

Here's a real good thread Henry did.


----------



## KawKan

The Y shaped stick is hard to beat for getting a wide fork with a reasonably narrow grip.

Good rocks are not easy for me to find in NE Kansas, but marbles are pretty cheap and shoot really well. I just bought some 5/8 inch cat-eye marbles at my grocery for $.98!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

I would not suggest anything with a fork gap of less than three inches for rocks/ stones. I shot a lot of rocks from a daisy B52 as a kid and in my opinion those wide wire "wrist rocket" style forks are about as rock friendly as it gets. That being said, I am a strong proponent for natural forks and like the posts above also suggest you explore that option.


----------



## David D

Island made said:


> David D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I purchase Sterling #107 bands? I have not heard of those and not having tried shooting pebbles they might be the bands to try. I live in a city and shooting rocks around or even steel is asking for trouble so I will have to go to the edge of town. I do have a backyard catch "box" for steel and glass but rocks have always seemed more dangerous.Sounds like it would be fun though to shoot for distance using rocks over water.
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from Staples. They might not have it in store but you can get it delivered to the store for free and then pick them up. Probably get them at most office supply store in your area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I did not realize they were rubber bands. I presume then that they get linked. I'll try that. Thanks again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey David, #107's are a single elastic that's 5/8" wide. You just cut them to length and use them like a regular flat band. There not the fastest but will sling around 190 FPS wether you shoot 8mm steel or .50 cal lead. They like the heavy ammo like rocks. I love them for nattys. Do a quick search on here or google, there probably the most tested and discussed band out there.
Click to expand...

Thanks. That is a big elastic band. I will try the local Staples although I think Canadian ones sell different stuff than the US stores. I'll try Amazon too.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

A nice 30 to 40 mm thick flat slab of beech wood, or some other sturdy hardwood will make for a superb "rock launcher":

Yes, the wood needs to be dry (seasoned), and there is a fair amount of sawing and rasping work involved, (did I mention seemingly endless sandpapering, a real forum favorite?) but if you do it right, here is what you get (photos).

This *bad boy" will quite happily handle heavy draw weight band sets, and probably do quite well at fending off the occasional fork hit - although the inner fork width and "over the top" (O.T.T) band configuration should prevent that to a large extent.

Deadwood sourced either from some local woods (where mine came from: a thick dead tree branch), or purchased from a furniture maker or somewhere similar, is fine for making "heavy duty" natural frames

A natural slingshot and rocks...that's the "Dennis the Menace" in all of us, right?

B)


----------



## northern

My apologies for the very late return to this. Life intervened. THANK YOU to everyone who has helped me with this quest. You noted things I would not have known anything about. I appreciate the sharing of experience and wisdom - which will hopefully keep me from inadvertently maiming myself. My friend's biggest worry for me in this venture is getting smacked in the eye or face - which is why I promised I'd stick with my unorthodox shooting from chest height really. Have taken my first shots in many weeks and I'm still happy with good-enough-accuracy.

That really wide fork is looking like the best bet. The branches I collected are nothing like that, unfortunately. The Daisy is wide but it seriously annoys me that the hooks get stuck in a big coat pocket - and I've left it home a few times because of that - which defeats its purpose. So ... I'm back to my quest ... deciding what path for a new one.

I still get a kick out of that mentos video. Showed my friend mentioned above - he was impressed.

PS: I added a stick figure as my profile pic because the default male silhouette was just not fitting.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

You may want to consider a good set of safety glasses for slingshot shooting.

This type of product: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hyper-Tough-Anti-Fog-Safety-Glasses-100-UV-Blocking-Meet-ANSI-z87-1-Impact-Resistance/619339713

I don't ever shoot without safety glasses: even just a set of flat bands or tubes suddenly breaking and flying back in your face can be rather nasty.

As the old adage says, "shit happens". :hmm:


----------



## Reed Lukens

Hey! There's no slingshot in that avatar 
But there's lots of cartoon girls with them online 
https://www.hiclipart.com/free-transparent-background-png-clipart-vfvep


----------



## Tobor8Man

Northern -

I think that a wire frame slingshot is your best approach. To eliminate the forks, consider either a slotted attachment:






Or, cut off the fork and then wrap leather, sports tape, cloth, etc. over the cut end as a cushion for OTT shooting.

Have you considered covering your stones w/ clay? Put a small stone in some clay and roll it in your hands to make a sphere. No need to fire - the clay will dry on its own.

A+ Slingshots used to make slingshots for heavy ammo and stones. Here is an A+ Slingshots Kit Fox w/ heavy tubes and an oversize pouch. I shoot weighted clay balls from it. Not a fast slingshot, but generates a lot of blunt force. Interestingly, it is also designed for instinctive shooting. Unfortunately, A+ is no longer in business. Maybe post something in the classifieds here. Or attempt to build something similar.

















Good luck w/ your quest!


----------



## Ordo

I was thinking... If your hands are small you should go for a not so wide slingshot. May be you can check the Pocket Predator Mini Taurus models.


----------



## Plinko Calmie

I agree that the Taurus trio is worth looking at because it just feels so right instantly and easy to hold. I barely hold and it stays right there.


----------



## SteveJ

Reed Lukens said:


> I shoot rocks all of the time, if you want easy as far as band changes go, then a Simpleshot Scout XT would be ok. I'm saying just ok because it would be a bit large. Nathan Masters, the owner of Simpleshot is one of those people who don't like us rock shooters unfortunately... We're just dumb underlings to him. But it's the easiest band changing slingshot out there, so I'm putting it at the top as my least of the least to choose. His opinion on rock shooters video is below, I use the same pouch that he's holding from SureShot, the Rockstar pouch is for sale right here in our vendor section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want the wide gap between the forks to be able to shoot larger stones and you're much better off with these below, but you will need to tie your bands on. A Pocket Predator Premium G10 Ring finger Slingshot would be a great choice if you like tying your own bands on. Scroll down and check these out-
> https://pocketpredator.com/two.html
> 
> Then, I use a ZDP2 for rocks. I have complete faith in it, but it may be a bit large for you. Once again, I tie my own bands though
> https://proshotcatapults.com/zdp-2-camo-catapult-slingshot
> 
> There's lot's of great choices out there, just be sure to buy a wide gap and deep fork set, so that if you find that perfect large rock, you'll have the perfect slingshot to shoot it with.
> You may not need Ray's large Rockstar pouch because any of his large pouches will work, give him a call
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/115638-supersure-pouches-product-line-info/


Reed, that vid you posted Nathan said,kl, "they dont have the mind of being a real slingshooter lol guess he missed this


----------

